# Gorlitz GO 68 HD



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

Just purchased at the pumper show, machine 150' cable toolbox with cutter heads, autofeed, and extra 4-6" cutter 1860.00$. I thought I did pretty good. Stuffed it in the yukon, wife said its the only time I can put a sewer machine in her vehicle


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Thats our machine of choice. They can handle some heavy abuse. Price sounds good too.


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

Well see how it goes when I get back home, I've never ran a big drum machine always ran sectionals.


----------



## TomSV650 (Jun 18, 2008)

Beast of a machine. Be carful of snapping cables!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I love the machine, don't care for Gorlitz cutters or cables. I use MyTana cable and Durable blades.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I was eying it in the Mytana catalog. Seems Iike a nice machine. I like how it comes apart to carry in separately if you need it to.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Mytana seems to make quality machines, although I've never owned/used one.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

sullivanplumb said:


> Just purchased at the pumper show, machine 150' cable toolbox with cutter heads, autofeed, and extra 4-6" cutter 1860.00$. I thought I did pretty good. Stuffed it in the yukon, wife said its the only time I can put a sewer machine in her vehicle





Powerful machine be careful not to get wrapped up. You have basements down there ? Which sectionals were you using and why the change ?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

KoleckeINC said:


> I was eying it in the Mytana catalog. Seems Iike a nice machine. I like how it comes apart to carry in separately if you need it to.


The Machine you were eyeing in the MyTana Catalog wasn't the Gorlitz, it was probably a MyTana M81. same but different. The standard RPM on the MyTana is 132 rpm, but they can change the pulley to increase the speed if you want.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Great machine if you can get it where you need it


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

AssTyme said:


> Powerful machine be careful not to get wrapped up. You have basements down there ? Which sectionals were you using and why the change ?


About 50% basements. Ridgid k1500, k60 and k50. Not as much a change as trying something different, mainly to see if it will fill the shoes of the 1500 and maybe save a little labor in some situations


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

sullivanplumb said:


> About 50% basements. Ridgid k1500, k60 and k50. Not as much a change as trying something different, mainly to see if it will fill the shoes of the 1500 and maybe save a little labor in some situations



It will save labor in most cases but it's not going to be fun lugging that tank down into and around basements.


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

It won't be going in basements unless there walk out.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Take the reel off and make two trips for stairs.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Try this.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Nope, call somebody else not worth my time...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Bawk bawk Begawwwk!


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

My GO68 has been in service for 25-plus years now and has served me well. But I do snap a cable every now and then. Great machine may it make you plenty of return.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Has anybody had to replace the shaft on their gorlitz because it was grooved from the set screw slipping?


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

*Update*

Little update on my experience with the big gorlitz. I have officially trashed the original 11/16 cable at this point. The machine has been great for running outside access where there hasn't been major root problems or pipe problems. In my hands the k1500 has been the better machine for these task ( I have ran sectionals for 10+ years).
My biggest issue so far has been flipping the cable in the drum, when encountering major stoppages. I need to learn the machine better. With the 1500 you can shove it down the line and give it heck, not so with the 68hd. I do like the machine just need more experience with it. 

I will be ordering more cable 3/4" probably intercore and would welcome all advice on cable selection and any tips on running this machine


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

All about feel. Knowing how much torque can build up before you pull it loose. If you don't pull it loose, the cable will flip.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

With a big sled you're lucky it's wrapping up inside the drum and not around you! Take a good look at Chris Connors profile picture. That can and will happen with a sled if you're not careful. The technique is simple. Plunge the blade into the blockage, build up tension on the cable. When you get to that breaking point(you'll learn it) pull back and free that tension. The blade spins like a billion times a minute at that point(exagerating of course) while it's spinning super fast, plunge the blade back into the obstruction. Sometime see theres an oh sh!t moment when you go to pop the cable and it won't break free. Get off the pedal and grip that cable for dear life. Brings back memories. I miss my(their) big sled.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I hope you had help loading the GO 68 HD.. mine is about 265 lbs.

I switched to the GO 62, its about 100lbs lighter. Gets most of the jobs done in 4 inch, all the way up to LIGHT roots.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Go with DCD for cable. Running a bent leader before the blade is an excellent way to break into stoppages. Get Duracable blades. They're the best I've used and they are actually sharpened. A good blade adds to the speed of the job and reduces the wear of the cable.


----------

